# Frigorífico



## bolboreta

Buenas tardes a todos,

me gustaría saber cómo debo traducir el siguiente texto al español:

"Chester é uma marca registrada do *frigorífico *brasileiro Perdigão S.A."

¿Cómo puedo traducir "frigorífico", teniendo en cuenta que en español tiene otro significado?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Bolboreta, eu explico o que é e você nos dá uma palavra. 

frigorífico - Empresa que estoca alimentos perecíveis sob congelamento, em geral carnes, para posterior venda.


----------



## bolboreta

Oh, Dios mío, debo aprender español 

Muchísimas gracias, Vanda, pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre la palabra exacta en español... Si alguien me puede dar alguna idea se lo agradeceré enormemente.


----------



## Carfer

bolboreta said:


> ¿Cómo puedo traducir "frigorífico", teniendo en cuenta que en español tiene otro significado?


 
Para o caso concreto não interessa, mas, para evitar confusões futuras, cabe dizer que o significado da palavra em Portugal e Espanha é o mesmo.


----------



## bolboreta

¿Podría ser "*empresa congeladora*" o "*empresa de productos congelados*"?

Gracias a todos  (y gracias, Carfer)


----------



## zema

Por aquí también los llamamos frigoríficos.
Son plantas industriales que faenan ganado y procesan los cortes vacunos, que luego son sometidos a procesos de enfriado o congelamiento.


----------



## zema

Ah, puse vacuno porque por aquí son lo más comunes, pero procesan todo tipo de carnes!


----------



## bolboreta

Muchas gracias, Zema. Es bueno saber que la forma usada en Argentina coincide con la brasileña.


----------



## zema

No, en realidad lo que te quería precisar es que aunque la definición del Aulete habla de _estocar_, la función más característica de los frigoríficos es la de _procesar_ los productos de la industria cárnica. Pueden ser sólo cortes para exportación o mercado interno, pero también producen fiambres, embutidos, hamburguesas, conservas, etc, etc., y no necesariamente alimentos congelados.


  Entiendo que en Brasil es igual, tal vez Vanda lo pueda confirmar.


  No sé cómo se denomina este tipo de empresas en España, pero básicamente son empresas procesadoras de la industria cárnica.


----------



## bolboreta

Ah, creo que no me he explicado bien 

Ayer escribiste: "_Por aquí también los llamamos frigoríficos_". Me refería a eso, a que también se llaman frigoríficos.

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas


----------



## anaczz

zema said:


> Pueden ser sólo cortes para exportación o mercado interno, pero también producen fiambres, embutidos, hamburguesas, conservas, etc, etc., y no necesariamente alimentos congelados.
> Entiendo que en Brasil es igual, tal vez Vanda lo pueda confirmar.
> 
> No sé cómo se denomina este tipo de empresas en España, pero básicamente son empresas procesadoras de la industria cárnica.



A empresa em questão (Perdigão) faz exatamente isso.


----------



## zema

Bolboreta, te has explicado perfectamente.  El “No” sólo significa: no sé si me he hecho entender correctamente.
  Y sí, aquí también los llamamos frigoríficos.


Anaczz, me perdí: produce básicamente alimentos congelados, o fiambres, embutidos, etc?


----------



## anaczz

Produz embutidos, fiambres, carne, frango, hamburgers, alimentos prontos congelados etc.


----------



## zema

Ah, ok, então é isso mesmo.


----------

